
Microsoft unveils a paid-for distro for WSL - AdmiralAsshat
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2018/11/05/whats-new-for-wsl-in-the-windows-10-october-2018-update/
======
downrightmike
"WLinux You can now install WLinux from the Microsoft Store. WLinux is the
first paid-for distro app available for WSL. It includes features as outlined
on their GitHub repo such as wlinux-setup, which allows users to easily setup
common developer toolchains, and removes unsupported features like systemd."

